# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Тарифы Мегафона

## melody

Какой тариф из линейки Мегафона на ваш взгляд сейчас самый выгодный и дешевый, если разговаривать в меру и пару смс в день посылать?! Хочу сменить, жду советов.

----------


## james_b

Мне кажется вам подойдет За Три. Там посекундная тарификация, очень выгодно, если вы не выговариваете всю минуту.  Плюс после сентябрьских обновлений можно подключить опцию Все мобильные и будет еще 50% скидка на звонки. Я бы вам его посоветовал, а так почитайте, посмотрите на сайте Мегафона. Выбрать на самом деле не так уж и сложно)

----------


## AHTOXA1

Попробуйте копеечный, действительно хорош.

----------


## serlen

Охард дешевый в принципе. 1-я минута разговора - 2,4 руб. последующие минуты разговора - 1,2 руб. Первые 10 смс в сутки, после 30-го смс - 1,5 руб. с 11-го по 30-е смс в сутки - 0,15 руб. Интернет - 3 руб./мб. Покилобайтное округление. Это он такой после обновления в сентябре.

----------


## Alenka_M

Сменила тариф на безлимитный. Теперь мне кажется, что раньше я меньше денег тратила на сотовую связь до перемены тарифа. Да и друзья почему-то операторов поменяли. Хотя, заметила, что у Мегафона сейчас действительно зона покрытия шире. МТС уже не справляется.

----------


## сергей007

ТП Точный 1,2 р. посекундно, на все операторы. Без Аб. платы и Платы за соединение.

----------

akella2412 (20.07.2013)

----------

